

Can Education Entrepreneurs Do Well And Do Good? - tokenadult
http://ideas.time.com/2012/02/15/can-education-entrepreneurs-do-well-and-do-good/

======
wisty
Education !=== Accreditation. I think that if you offer cheap easy certs, it's
a race to the bottom, but hopefully that's not the goal of the new wave of
education sites.

------
JupiterJazz
I feel like the only way entrepreneurs can do good is to provide services for
students and not for teachers. Stuff like khanacademy.com and
teamtreehouse.com

Sell to the learner not to the teacher.

